# Girl On A Train



## Tuna (Oct 3, 2019)




----------



## tirediron (Oct 3, 2019)

Very cool - I'd be tempted to crop away most of the LH side after the door seam; the passenger with the backpack doesn't, IMO, add anything to the image.


----------



## dennyr (Oct 7, 2019)

Well Done My Friend.....


----------



## danbob6 (Oct 8, 2019)

I agree with tirediron about the crop on the left side.  The young girl should be the focus of the image.


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## PJM (Oct 9, 2019)

Quite nice.  I like it as is.


----------



## dennyr (Oct 9, 2019)

My eye goes right to that young girl. IMHO, there is not need to Crop or Blade anything.
It all makes sense the way it is.........


----------



## Rick Waldroup (Nov 13, 2019)

Outstanding photo, Tuna.  I would not change a thing about it.  To me, the way you cropped it shows the daily hustle and bustle of train rides.  My eye went directly to the child, then floated across the rest of the image.  This shot reminded me of my many hours of riding commuter trains here in Dallas. 

Great stuff, Tuna.


----------



## Jeff15 (Nov 13, 2019)

Well spotted.......


----------



## OldManJim (Nov 14, 2019)

My first thought was about cropping the left side. When I tried that, the image became "blah". I think the contrast between the sharpness of the girl and the other commuter brings her into focus and draws the eye.  Her expression also plays a part.  

I like the image as is - well done!


----------

